# Help!!!!!!! I found eggs!!!!!



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I just looked in my azureus coco hut and found eggs! I was not expecting them and have no clue what to do! I heard that young fertile eggs are jelly masses with small black dots in the middle, but these have the jelly mass around them, and a small white developing tadpole in the center. are they fertile, and if they are, what the heck do I do with them?

EDIT: I was thinking to fast and typed 'infertile' in the third sentence, when I meant to type 'fertile'. I fixed it.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice, snap a pic. They sound fertile. You can either leave them in there for the parents to care for them, or you can take them out. Read up on this link.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

here's the problem: my computer doesn't allow me to go to photobucket (long story), so is there any other ways to get a pic online? and if they are fertile, they are still young, so I won't need to worry about tads for a few weeks.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

frog dude said:


> here's the problem: my computer doesn't allow me to go to photobucket (long story), so is there any other ways to get a pic online? and if they are fertile, they are still young, so I won't need to worry about tads for a few weeks.


imageshack?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I've actually never heard of imageshack, but it doesn't matter now. I looked more closely and saw one of the eggs was molded over, and because I just had the coco hut in there for a hiding/sleeping spot I didn't check it often. so I think what happened was the dead, molded over one sent mold over to the others and killed them. It was a clutch of four, 3 of the four had little heads and tails, one didn't, and all were white and weren't moving.  oh well, at least I know I have a 1.1.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!! 

Don't worry, the first clutch of a pair often doesn't make it. Now that you know, for sure, it's a pair, maybe get yourself familiar with what to do next


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks frogface. I have heard that the first clutch doesn't make it often too, so I am not to sad. So, I know they are a 1.1, but they haven't yet had eggs that made it to froglets. Are they considered a proven pair or not? And before they lay another clutch, I still need to know what to do with them. I would like to pull them, but what do I put them in and when do I add water so the tads can swim? sorry if these are stupid questions, but I was really caught off guard today.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Can somebody post a picture of a molded over egg that is for certain, dead? because I looked one more time, and I swore I saw one move, but It could have been just my mind.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would wait before disposing of the eggs, especially if you thought you saw it move.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thats exactly what I was thinking. I have to get some more petri dishes, though, because I only have the one. I'll try to separate them from the dead one and store it in the Tupperware container until I am sure they are dead. if anybody has a few petri dishes there willing to part with or sell for a low price, please pm me.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

frog dude said:


> thats exactly what I was thinking. I have to get some more petri dishes, though, because I only have the one. I'll try to separate them from the dead one and store it in the Tupperware container until I am sure they are dead. if anybody has a few petri dishes there willing to part with or sell for a low price, please pm me.


Neherp sells them for cheap


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, that is a proven pair. I've never had any issues with molds, but methyl paraben seems to do the trick for people when they pull the eggs.

When you take the petri dish out, put it in a sealed tupperware container with a moist paper towel under it and keep it moist. You will keep it like this until they hatch.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

§lipperhead said:


> Yes, that is a proven pair. I've never had any issues with molds, but methyl paraben seems to do the trick for people when they pull the eggs.
> 
> When you take the petri dish out, put it in a sealed tupperware container with a moist paper towel under it and keep it moist. You will keep it like this until they hatch.



and after they hatch, I put them in a deli cup half-filled with aged tap water, right? or would distilled water work? and I've heard of things called 'tadpole tea'. what is it and where can I buy it? If I mist it with methyl paraben do I still have to remove the dead egg? How do I remove a dead egg?

Sorry for all of the questions, I just want to do the best for the eggs/tads I possibly can, and they really caught me off guard.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

For tadpole tea you take leaves and boil them in water. The tannins released from the leaves will make "tea". Indian Almond leaves were what I used when I bred Imitators. I use spring water for everything. Personally I wouldn't even risk using aged tap.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, thanks. spring water it is.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations dude! Soon you'll be swimming in azureus tadpoles! Let me know if you need any help or supplies. I can help you out. I got a bunch of extra supplies.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I get exclusively deer park spring water. 2.5 gallon jugs at Kroger. Whenever you buy water, let it sit at room temperature over night so that the temperature of the water is the same as the room. The coolness in shopping stores and refrigeration make it unacceptable for tads and they are REALLY sensitive to that stuff.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Congrats on your first eggs. Sounds like others are helping you alright. You should be fine. Don't get too disappointed if you lose a tadpole or two. Sometimes that just happens with the first clutch. Either way, you are on the right path. Read up as much as you can on other threads about Tinc Breeding and Egg/Tadpole care. Good luck dude.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> Yes, that is a proven pair. I've never had any issues with molds, but methyl paraben seems to do the trick for people when they pull the eggs.
> 
> When you take the petri dish out, put it in a sealed tupperware container with a moist paper towel under it and keep it moist. You will keep it like this until they hatch.


I've never heard of using methyl paraben for eggs. Of course it is used often if fruit fly recipes. Is it possible you are mixing that up with Methylene Blue which is commonly used for eggs?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Woops, good catch Doug, thanks. Meant METHYLENE BLUE! Excuse my previous comment. Methyl paraben is the powder used to prevent mold in fruit fly cultures.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

well, I just looked at them, and while I looked at them one of them wiggled! I am positive I wasn't imagining it this time. two of them are clearly dead, one is smaller with a head, spine and tail, and the one that wiggled is largest with a head spine and tail. the two that might be alive are relatively the same shape and color, so I am hopeful they will make it. 

wish me luck.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

UPDATE:

Tonight when I went to mist the frog tank I saw courting! The female was following the male around the viv, petting him. I tried to film a vid but as soon as I tried to open the lid they became shy and hid. I'm hoping to get another clutch by tomorrow/Thursday.

I removed the two dead eggs from the clutch and the other two look healthy and they are wiggling a lot


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah Id stay back as far as you can when you see them court each other. Check their viv every couple days for eggs and then after a couple months youll want to cycle them out. It is VERY exciting breeding those frogs


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

§lipperhead said:


> It is VERY exciting breeding those frogs


I definitely believe you. I'm already having fun!  

EDIT: they are courting again. Do azureus always court this long or do you think they paused at night to get some rest?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My tincs can court late into the night, but, they do stop to sleep. Sometimes it's a few days before they actually lay eggs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> My tincs can court late into the night, but, they do stop to sleep. Sometimes it's a few days before they actually lay eggs.


Ok, good to know. thanks.


----------

